

Reminder: please post links to single-page articles if possible - kia

On sites like nytimes.com please post links to single-page articles instead of ones with multiple pages. Sometimes people open links in browser to read them later when they don't have internet access. When you forget to check this it is frustrating to find out that an article has more pages and you don't have internet access.
======
smoody
but sometimes the single page versions are missing photos, slideshows, and
other multimedia/interactive elements. i like words, but i also like the other
stuff.

